# Tropical Breeze



## Julie (Jan 10, 2010)

Someone in another thread asked for the recipe for my Tropical Breeze. So here it is. This may be difficult to make because for the last month Walmart has not had the fruit.

4# bag of tropical fruit from Walmart. The fruits in the bag are cantaloupes, peaches, honeydew mellons and a handfull of red seedless grapes
2# of sugar or what you need to get to around 1.080
2 tsp. acid blend
1/2 tsp pectic enzyme
1 campden tablet
water to make 1 gallon
1 tsp yeast nutrient
1/8 tsp tanin
Lavlin 1122

Put the fruit into a straining bag and add all ingredients except yeast. 24 hours later add yeast. Squeeze bag everyday. When reading is down to 1.010 transfer to carboy. Once it is done fermenting and cleared backsweeten and bottle. I backsweeten to 1.010

Julie


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, that really sounds good. Another good source for frozen fruit is Gordans Food Service (GFS) if you have one in your area.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm going to WalMart and GFS tomorrow. That sounds great. I presume the fruits frozen. Is that for one gallon?


----------



## Tom (Jan 10, 2010)

yes it calls for adding 1 gallon of water..

Another source is Sams Club. I make a Mixed Fruit Wine from 6 bags (I think it comes in 6# bags) using Cote des blancs yeast.


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll have to look into that myself, Julie/Tom, what are you typically paying for those frozen bags of fruit?


----------



## Tom (Jan 10, 2010)

Think its around $7-ish I think. Been a while since I bought it. I added a bag of Sams frozen strawberries in the recipe


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 10, 2010)

Thats not too bad, I'll for sure have to look at that. Last year I looked into frozen fruit at FredMeyers and Safeway, and it was absolutely out of the roof. I don't get to Sams much but you and Julie have caught my interest.


----------



## Julie (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes the recipe is for 1 gallon. And the cost is around $7. My problem is the Walmart that I normally shop at doesn't seem to be carrying the bags of tropical fruit. Oh, yes this is frozen fruit. I am hoping that they get it in by summer. I guess I should check out Sam's club.

I pair this wine with a baked Halibut with cilantro sauce that I make, it is heaven!

Julie


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 11, 2010)

Since the fruit is frozen would you still add Pot. Meta in the beginning? I know how fast those peaches change when they thaw and turn brown. It usually takes 3 days to thaw in the refer. Or would you partway thaw and add warm/hot water to quick thaw?

You guys ( that includes you Julie) got me excited about this I'm going searching today. Seems to be a great winter project.


----------



## Julie (Jan 11, 2010)

LOL, I have three brother and I have always been considered "one of the guys".

I usually do the partly thaw and add hot water and then add the Pot. Meta. I agree this is a great winter project. 

Julie


----------



## xanxer82 (Jan 11, 2010)

sounds good. I might go to BJs Club and get a big bag of frozen fruit after payday.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 11, 2010)

WalMart had a frozen fruit blend for $7.70 had peaches, grapes, strawberries and blueberries. I got 4 plus a bag of strawberries and 2 bags of black berries. I'll get some melons and start in a day or two.

Prior to Christmas I got the tropical blend Julie mentioned at GFS. Can't recall how much though.


----------



## Julie (Jan 12, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> ...Prior to Christmas I got the tropical blend Julie mentioned at GFS. Can't recall how much though.



What is GFS and where is it? I am having a hard time finding the tropical blend since Walmart does not have it now.

Julie


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 12, 2010)

Julie said:


> What is GFS and where is it? I am having a hard time finding the tropical blend since Walmart does not have it now.
> 
> Julie




Gordon Food Service, I know there is one in Robinson Township, heres a link to their location finder.

http://www.gfs.com/en/about-us/service-areas.page?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 12, 2010)

GFS is great. There's one in Monroeville and another in Robinson, whichever is close to you. I shop the Pleasant hills store. They carry bulk foods and there's NO membership. 

The Pleasant Hills has plenty and many other varieties. $7.79 bag 
Julie if you want any let me know were close.

This solves the problem of my empty carboy, he was sad he was empty.


----------



## Julie (Jan 12, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> ...The Pleasant Hills has plenty and many other varieties. $7.79 bag
> Julie if you want any let me know were close.



Thanks for the offer but you got my interest up. I need to go check this place out. I see there is one in Monroeville, it's about 20 miles from me. 

Julie


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 12, 2010)

Julie it's 100 miles north of you on rt 19. If you go too far you'll drop off into Lake Erie. Oh Yeah, please don't forget the pie as you pass my house.


----------



## Julie (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh, sorry my GPS must be screwed up! It was taking me in the other direction 

And you would get a bottle of wine out of me waaaaay before you would get a pie! 

Julie


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok but have your husband bring some of his home brew also. It would be worth a trip up sometime though, to check out the wineries. There is a sheet load of them from Geneva Ohio through Northeast, Pa and into New York. The ones in Pa. don't charge for tasting. I am stopping at Presque Isle Wineries Saturday to pick up some carboys. They have the best price out there. You can check them out on line. They also have there stuff in Country Wines down there on Babcock Blvd in Pittsburgh.


----------



## Julie (Jan 13, 2010)

Well there is a good chance of that happening next year. We wanted to do a wine tour last year but our son go married and it seem like life evolved around the wedding.

He's got a porter that I really like and I don't like beer!

Julie


----------



## whine4wine (Jan 20, 2010)

Well this tropical fruit sounded so good I went to my local GFSand bought the ingrediants. Mixed fruit and tropical fruit.
GFS has all sorts of frozen fruits and drink mixes to make wine from. Also good prices on sugar.
I"ve got the tropical fruit in the primary, and I am also going to try some rasberry-kiwi. That place is full of fruit wine ideas....Not to mention the lobster claws, big shrimp, plus a bunch of other things I found,...Walked out about $100 poorer. I will return.
This is one of the things I love about this forum .....all the good ideas for tasty wines. 
I need more Carboys


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 21, 2010)

I'll be at either Costco or GFS tomorrow night and will be looking for fruit with the variety mentioned. Looking forward to trying this one out. If it works and we like it I may upsize to a 3 gallon batch.


----------



## Julie (Jan 21, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> I'll be at either Costco or GFS tomorrow night and will be looking for fruit with the variety mentioned. Looking forward to trying this one out. If it works and we like it I may upsize to a 3 gallon batch.



LOL, this is what I did. I experimented with a 1 gallon batch, then made a 3 gallon batch and now I need to make a 6 gallon batch.

Julie


----------



## whine4wine (Jan 21, 2010)

It sounded so good I started out with a 6 gal batch.LOL
It smells great in the primary.


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 21, 2010)

Excellent Dale, I for one am interested in this. here in the middle of Alaska ripe fruit is hard to come buy and usually expensive as hell. Looking forward to seeing how Julies recipe works out for you.

What type of frozen fruit did you go with?

How much did you pay for what you just made?( fruit cost)


----------



## whine4wine (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorry I missed your reply the other night Troy. I must have been asleep at the wheel.

I bought my fruit at GFS, I used a 5lb bag of mixed fruit that was about $10, and 2- 2.5 lb bags of tropical fruit, at about $8 a bag.

I am also trying some raspberry-kiwi wine. I purchased some frozen raspberries and got a couple dozen fresh kiwi, along with some raspberry-kiwi drink mix for a FP. I got that going in my other primary. My wine room smells great.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 23, 2010)

whine4wine said:


> Sorry I missed your reply the other night Troy. I must have been asleep at the wheel.
> 
> I bought my fruit at GFS, I used a 5lb bag of mixed fruit that was about $10, and 2- 2.5 lb bags of tropical fruit, at about $8 a bag.
> 
> I am also trying some raspberry-kiwi wine. I purchased some frozen raspberries and got a couple dozen fresh kiwi, along with some raspberry-kiwi drink mix for a FP. I got that going in my other primary. My wine room smells great.



That's the same mixed fruit I bought today. There is a little of everything in there. Since it was a 5 lb bag I added a touch more water and will ferment in a smaller bottle if needed so I have extras to top up with. It smells wonderful.. When we were at GFS I saw the 5lb bag of mixed berries, I think it was around $10 also. That may be in the future since I think I have an empty or near empty gallon jug that was left at the firestation from an event there.

I took the bike out today and went to South Hill Brewing to get the correct yeast Julie recommended. I previously bought the Lavin 1116. I have extras now for when I need it bought an extra 1116 and an extra 1122.


----------

